# Childproofing outdoor water faucets



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Any ideas? My three year old is driving me crazy turning ours on. It's wasting water, costin us money, and making him go through several pairs of clothes everyday! I'm talking about the kind of faucet a hose is attatched to. Any ideas?


----------



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I have the same problem. What I've done is put a nozzle on the end of the hose so that the water is only coming out when he is pressing the lever. He still gets all wet and needs to be changed a couple times a day, but at least my yard is not a swamp. I also try to give him "jobs" when we're outside to compete with the lure of the hose.

Good luck, I hope someone else has some good ideas









Lara


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

we have these foam things that hook on for the winter. would one of those deter your child? they are cheap (under $5) and only take a couple seconds to instal. and on the upside, come winter your faucet is insulated, bonus!


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Just take the knobs off. Our HOA did it a long time ago, now you have use a wrench to turn them on.


----------

